# Reiserute Florida



## flo1980 (1. Dezember 2016)

Servus Leute!

Bin im Februar/März in Florida unterwegs (Key Largo, Big Pine Key, Anna Maria Island & Pine Island). Ich werde meine leichte Reise-Spinnkombo mitnehmen, bin aber am überlegen, ob ich mir noch eine schwerere Reiserute zulege, da ich voraussichtlich oft in der Nacht fischen werde. März (noch dazu vom Ufer) scheint zwar noch nicht so toll zu sein, allerdings treiben sich da schon große & kampfstarke Fische rum.
Ich habe mit der Shimano Yasei Monster und der Shimano Beastmaster Shore & Boat geliebäugelt. Jetzt habe ich die WFT Sealord sehr günstig bei Askari gesehen (2,6m, 40-160g). Wäre halt eine Alternative, um erste Erfahrungen im tropischen Salzwasser zu sammeln. Hat die schon mal jemand gefischt?
Als Rolle hab ich eine Daiwa Sealine Bull 5000. Würde eine Spule mit 20er und eine mit 28er Whiplash mitnehmen.

Bin dankbar für jeden Gedanken zu dem Thema.
Dankeschön!
Flo.


----------



## Krallblei (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Huhu.

Steht die Airline schon fest mit der du fliegst? 
Ich frag nur weil oft kann man seine Ruten irgendwie "durchschmuggeln"
solange es im Rahmen bleibt. So mussen keine neuen Ruten gekauft werden etc.
Bin immer skeptisch bei den Reisestöcken.

Gruss


----------



## flo1980 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Ja - wir fliegen mit Air Berlin. Laut Homepage wäre das ein teurer Spaß so um 200,-. Und dafür krieg ich mit Sicherheit ne ordentliche Rute. Bin mit meiner Roadrunner auch echt zufrieden, aber die ist halt nix für richtig dicke Brummer.


----------



## Jetblack (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Lass den Krempel hier und versorg Dich vor Ort mit dem Notwendigen!
Dann hast Du genau was Du brauchst und musst Dich nicht mit Angelzeug belasten. 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Afrob (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Ich habe mir die Sportex Jolokia Travel geholt. Die 160g Variante hält auch mal einen Tarpon aus. Kostet ca 100€ und ist absolut top. Ist sogar ein Mini-Rutenrohr dabei, welches du mit ins Handgepäck nehmen kannst.


----------



## Krallblei (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Die bei Airberlin haben auch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.
Bin schon zweimal mit denen nach Ägypten geflogen Mit Ruten.
Gezahlt hab ich allerdings nie was

Kannst zu der Sportex noch was schreiben?


----------



## warrior (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Moin,
schau die mal die Daiwa Megaforce Pilk Travel an.
Gibt es als -200g und -400g Version.

Ich habe mir die 200g Version gekauft.
Transportlänge 66cm
Hat eine gute Allround-Länge mit 2,40m
Die Aktion der Rute ist für meine Zwecke gut. Weiche Spitze mit kräftigem Rückgrad. Köder von 30-100g lassen sich damit gut werfen.
Sie ist recht sauber aufgebaut, Steckverbindungen sind sauber gearbeitet. Ringe auch ok. Fuji Rollenhalter.

Die Rute ist leicht kopflastig, mit einer 4500er Penn SSV Rolle. Mit einer 600g Rolle sollte es passen.
Griffstück könnte auch 5cm länger sein.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Kleiner tipp wegen Air Berlin.
Du kannst dir da um 119 Euro die "Servicecard" holen. Die gilt für ein Jahr und du hast damit zusätzlich zum normalen 1 Gepäckstück noch ein 2. Gepäckstück sowie noch zusätzlich ein Sportgepächstück frei.
Also auf jeden Flug 2 Koffer (max. 23Kg) sowie 1 Sportgepäck.
Blöderweise gilt aber ein Rutentransportrohr nicht als Sportgepäck, warum auch immer.
Allerdings gilt es als das zusätzliche Gepäckstück, egal, wie lang, es darf nur nicht mehr als 23Kg haben.
Für 119 Euro kannst du also ein ganzes Jahr mit einen Koffer und einen Rutenrohr fliegen, ohne Aufzahlung, zahlt sich also schon beim ersten flug aus.
Wurde mir extra auf meine Anfrage hin bestätigt.
TL
johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Noch ne kurze Frage: Wie schaut es eignetlich im Moment mit Rollen im Handgepäck aus? Ja, Ja aber nur ohne Schnur, nein auf keine Fall?
Ich fliege im Januar von Wien über Düsseldorf nach Ägypten.
Danke schon mal
TL
johannes


----------



## Afrob (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*



Wollebre schrieb:


> *
> *
> 
> *Damit kommst du nicht durch die Security Kontrolle.*



Doch, komme ich 
Hatte da nie Probleme. Auf dem letzten Trip hatte ich sogar zwei dabei. Aber man kann sie natürlich auch in den Koffer packen.


----------



## flo1980 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Wir fliegen ja nach Amiland...deshalb sind alle Ruten/Rollen usw ganz sicher im aufgegebenen Gepäck.
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren aus Versehen mal ein großes Taschenmesser im Handgepäck von Lima nach Caracas "geschmuggelt". Erst hab ich gedacht, die verarschen mich, bis sie das Ding aus meinem Daypack gezogen haben...
Ich persönlich tendiere schon eher zu Reiseruten. Habe bisher eher positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Und mich reut einfach das Geld, wenn ich dafür auch eine Rute kaufen kann. Mir ist schon klar, dass eine Reiserute nicht an eine zweiteilige Qualitätsrute rankommt, allerdings bin ich damit auf Reisen mit Familie einfach flexibler.
Habe gerade die Shimano Exage stc in 270cm, 50-100g gesehen. Find ich auch interessant, frag mich nur, ob ich damit "unterpowert" bin und ob meine 5000er Rolle da drauf passt (denke schon).


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Kauf dir drüben so eine http://www.tackleking.de/zenaq/482-zenaq-rouf-expedition.html da kriegst du sie sicher deutlich preiswerter. Da hast du dann auch ein absolut wertiges Mirbringsel!


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Die Zenaq Ruten sind bestimmt mega geil, aber ob es einem 700€ wert ist?!?!


----------



## chef (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Ich weiss, ein paar werden gleich wieder aufschreien, trotzdem:
Ich fische seit Jahren in Thailand in der Andamanensee mit ner Cormoran seacor travel Pilk für 30 Euro.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...g-reiserute/?gclid=CNubmova3dACFQaeGwodtfAAhg
Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme, beim Fischen auf Giant Trevalley(bis 15 Kg), Barracuda(bis 1,1m), Kingsize makerel(bis 1,2m) und diverses andere Zeug. Die kurze zum Schleppen, die längere zum Spinnen am Riff und Poppern. Kannst in meinen Berichten sehen, erzähle keinen Scheiss. Die sind HC robust und super zu transportieren! Rein in Koffer, Tasche, Rucksack und ab gehts!


----------



## chef (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*


----------



## chef (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Rute im Hintergrund:


----------



## flo1980 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Danke für die vielen Tipps!

Bericht mit Fotos folgt im März.
Da ich in erster Linie vom Ufer fischen werde habe ich mir eine Shimano Etage STC, 270cm, 50-100g bestellt. Wirkt auf den ersten Blick etwas weich zum reinen Spinnfischen. Da ich aber auch mit Köderfisch/Shrimps angeln will ist das wahrscheinlich kein schlechter Kompromiss. Ob sie stark genug ist bzw. die Fische zu groß sind...werd ich sehen...
Bin grad noch am Überlegen, welche Rolle drauf kommt. Meine 5000er ist definitiv zu groß/schwer. Tendiere zu einer der Penn Rollen in einer 4000er Größe oder zur einer Shimano. 

Ich lass hören!
Flo.


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Also ich bin von meinen 4000ern Penn Battle sehr begeistert... 

Spinnen und pilken im Meer, Fischen auf Hecht in Schweden.... Die sind nicht klein zu bekommen

Habe 2 davon, wenn du Interesse hast, ich würde eine abgeben, da ich immer mehr auf BC umsteige.
Einfach PN


----------



## Andre´ (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Servus 

Ich hab mich schon öfter mit der gleichen Problematik beschäftigt und hab mir damals die genannte Shimano Beastmaster Shore & Boat geholt und ne Penn Battle. 
Top verarbeitet und nahezu unkaputtbar die Rute. Aber leider echt Sack schwer zum Spinnfischen. Ich hab damit auf den Kanaren ein paar schöne Fische gelandet und auch Nachts unfreiwilliger Weise einen grossen Rochen von aussen gehakt gehabt. Die Rute hat trotz absolutem Härtetest mit fast geschlossener Bremse keinerlei Macken gezeigt. Ich wäre nur fast ins Wasser gezogen worden. 
Was aber schlapp gemacht hat war die Pennbattle darauf. Die hat es komplett verbogen sowohl oben am Rollenbügel als auch an den Seiten. 
Da würde ich niemals wieder einen Cent dafür ausgeben. Die Rolle hab ich dann eingeschickt und reklamiert. Von Kulanz oder Materialfehler wollten die aber gar nix wissen und haben Angeboten die Teile für ganz viel Geld zu tauschen. Ne absolute Frechheit. Ein ganz mieser Kunden service, den ich zB von Spro so nicht kenne.
Mag sein dass die Rollen den Alltäglichen Gebrauch gut bewerkstelligen, aber wenn ich so eine Reise mache und vielleicht den Fisch des Lebens hake, würde ich mit dem Scheiss kein Risiko eingehen. Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Mag ggf. Daran liegen, dass man auf große Fische ehr mit Multi fischt...

Aber wenn der so auf spro schwörst, dann schlag ihm doch eine bessere Alternative vor...


----------



## flo1980 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Erstmal Dankeschön für die vielen Anregungen & das nette Angebot (Snakesfreak). 
Ich meld mich bei Zeiten, wenn dat Tackle steht. 
Finde halt das Thema Reiserute bzw. Reise-Combo einen interessanten Dauerbrenner.


----------



## Andre´ (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Ich hab mir eine Okuma Azores zu gelegt und bin vollstens zufrieden damit.

https://www.fishermansworld.de/eshop.php?seourl=_2/rollen/okuma-azores-z-55s.html

Sie hat auch noch eine sehr gute Übersetzung, was ja beim Spinnfischen/Jiggen im Salzwasser sehr wichtig ist. Da muss der Köder richtig Speed haben. Besser ist die meines erachtens allemal, aber wahrscheinlich auch teuerer. Ich weis leider nicht was die Penns mittlerweile kosten.


----------



## warrior (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Hallo,
Die Azores kostet beim Gerlinger weniger als eine penn #6
Gruß


----------



## Bowlemeister (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*



chef schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ein paar werden gleich wieder aufschreien, trotzdem:
> Ich fische seit Jahren in Thailand in der Andamanensee mit ner Cormoran seacor travel Pilk für 30 Euro.
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...g-reiserute/?gclid=CNubmova3dACFQaeGwodtfAAhg
> Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme, beim Fischen auf Giant Trevalley(bis 15 Kg), Barracuda(bis 1,1m), Kingsize makerel(bis 1,2m) und diverses andere Zeug. Die kurze zum Schleppen, die längere zum Spinnen am Riff und Poppern. Kannst in meinen Berichten sehen, erzähle keinen Scheiss. Die sind HC robust und super zu transportieren! Rein in Koffer, Tasche, Rucksack und ab gehts!



Danke für den Tipp, der Laden aus deinem Link ist nur 10min von mir entfernt. Da schau ich mir das Teil mal an.
Ich bin im April für 3 Wochen in Thailand, genaues Ziel bisher noch unklar. Suche jetzt aber nach 2 Ruten die ich mir in den Koffer werfen kann, eine fürs Boot und eine zum Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus. Ich hätte jetzt nicht in diesem Preissegment gesucht, jedoch reicht das Teil als Bootsstecken für paar Einsätze im Jahr wohl doch aus, wichtiger ist eine vernünftige Rolle. 
Bei der "Uferrute" bin ich noch am überlegen was da Sinn machen könnte. Ich war zwar die letzten Jahre 2x in Thailand, habe da aber relativ wenig Zeit zum Fischen gehabt (da die Freundin dabei war) und war deshalb nur auf Koh Samui bei TopCats und in der Nähe von Krabi bei Gillhams. Dort bekommt man ja das komplette Tackle gestellt. Dieses Mal wird es aber ein reiner Männertrip und deshalb wird auch deutlich mehr Zeit
fürs Angeln eingeplant. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen für Reisespinnruten im Bereich von ca 20-80g bzw reicht das vom Ufer aus?
Ich habe die Suchfunktion zwar benutzt aber nichts verwertbares gefunden.
Ich bin über jede Meinung dankbar!

Petri

Bowlemeister


----------



## benecito (2. März 2017)

*AW: Reiserute Florida*

Ich habe eine Black Peral von Sportex mit 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht


----------

